# can u put bows on boys??



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Can you style a little toptail with a bow on a boy? Would that be silly, is it just a girly thing?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, of course you can! Lots of the handsome little men here wear bows!

Harley doesn't at the moment as his fringe is too short, but he has done in the past!

I think this was last winter ... it was definately pre-Dakota .. he has ear hair in this picture!

[attachment=23508:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Of course you can put bows on boys!!







Marj has lots of great bows for boys. Here's a picture of Catcher in one of his many Marj bows:  Marj's Boy Bows

[attachment=23510:attachment]


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll be putting one on Eddie soon











> Of course you can put bows on boys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the website It say the come on either latex bands or barrettes. Which do u recomend, and what's the difference between them?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OF COURSE YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Ty has some very "manly" bows from the Marg collection!! We call them "MAN BOWS" and I tell everyone they are just like a BOW TIE only HIGHER


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> OF COURSE YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY! That's a cute idea... my friend wants her Yorkie to wear bows but her boyfriend says it'd be weird because he's a boy... I'll have to tell her that! "It's a bow tie only higher!" haha







Love it!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo won't even let me get his top in a ponytail-I'm out of luck in this area!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks guys, I'll be putting one on Eddie soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mainly use the bands but maybe you should buy one bow with band and one with barrette just to see which one you like best.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course, top knots are appropriate for boys. Marj (Lady's Mom) makes some beautiful boy bows. Just PM her.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Of course, top knots are appropriate for boys. Marj (Lady's Mom) makes some beautiful boy bows. Just PM her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bows are absolutely for boys too! I also make several boy bows!



















and my personal favorite:










Feel free to PM me too!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, of course!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh c'mon of course they can! Here is Abbie pretending to be a boy in her er his lol mets bow from Marj!!

[attachment=23528:attachment]

Isn't it adorable?
Andrea


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I sure hope they do....I just ordered a bunch...here is Cody "borrowing" one of Mia's until his order arrives!!!!![attachment=23529:attachment]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Of course you can. It takes a real man to wear a bow.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookie says, "WHAT a boy not wear a bow or two? And I have this collection of bows, what am I gonna do with them, if not wear them?" hehehe


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

you know... I have no idea WHY it took me so long to put bows on Mac...
but I LOOOOVE THEM!!!! he looks so adorable... I got some from marj a while ago and he had such short hair but I still found a way of putting the bows on him!!! LOL
I just ordered more and Marj is even making one "brazilian" bow!!! I can't wait!!!

but you know... I don't think the "world" is ready for boys on bows!!! hahahahahahah 
people usually tell me (guys specially) to loose the bow!!! 
:smrofl: 
not that I care!!! hahahah Actually I don't care at all... I always say: "he is a maltese. and maltese wear bows! Period!"


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I bet Mac looks adorable and very manly in his bows!!! Now where are the pictures????


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I bet Mac looks adorable and very manly in his bows!!! Now where are the pictures????[/B]


hahaha
so funny!! I did mean to put some pics and forgot!!!!
here they are!!!


























I need to take more pictures with the other bows too!!!!
and I just ordered one that matches his Michael Jordan's jersey!!!!
=)


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Ohhh!!! Now that is too cute!!! He looks awesome in his pretty bows!!! I especially like the second one!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Of course you can put a bow on your male Maltese - but can you keep it in?? B)


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Boy Bows rock!


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maxi manages to take off and chew the bows, so he only wears his ponytail in a "Ronaldinho" style. Anyway, I'm such a bad hairdresser :bysmilie:
I'd love Maxi's daddy to read this post, he thinks that bows are girlish. Men are so wrong sometimes!!!!


----------

